# Caro impoundment dam



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I've been to the dam via boat, but would like to drive there for the first time. Without getting too specific (just in case this is someone's secret spot), the dirt road off of "D---N" that I believe leads to the dam isn't marked with any street signs. Additionally, it is gated (although left open) and has posted signs along the fencing. It looks like it runs through the middle of someones farm. This is the road with the wooden archway where it meets "D---N"

Is this indeed a private road that cannot be accessed without permission, or is there an easement to get to the dam on this road?


CB


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

It may be a private road because I believe the dam is privately owned. Sorry I can't be any more help.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

the dam is, in fact, private and good luck getting permission from the owner. He is the type to give you a hard time if you are in the river in a boat. better off going somewhere more pleasant and easier access.


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

That sucks. I don't see any way to portage around the dam, and since it's got about a 15' head is nothing to mess with. How is a person supposed to get around this obstacle? I'm guessing this is considered a navigable river due to it's logging history.


CB


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

if all you are trying to do is portage, i would take a copy of the rules with you and have the RAP hotline on speed dial for angler harassment just in case and go for it. There isn't really much that the owner can do.


----------

